# joiner



## byson (Jul 17, 2012)

hi to all on this forum. iv only just joined this forum as its got some great advice on.

I want to move to canada with my girlfriend im a joiner and shes a nursery nurse.

As a joiner/carpenter iv looked at the FSW list and carpenter is on there.

As i read it though it seems its just supervisors accepted.... is this the case use or does it include carpenters 

Iv got 8 years experience and qualified and my girlfriend as similar. were looking at the calgary reagon and currently planning a recce trip.

I understand the fsw visa is currently on hold but thats no problem as were just saving at the mo

If we cant use this type of visa have i just got send plenty of cv's and try to find a company willng to sponsor me?


Any help would be great


----------



## byson (Jul 17, 2012)

region


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I dont know what your second one-worded post "region" means. Turning to your first post I need to ask what ages are you and girlfriend? If 30 or younger you should look at Travel and Work in Canada | Temporary Work Visa For Work Holidays in Canada for Students and Youth | International Experience Canada

These visas "go on the market" every year around November/December. They are good for one year, allow you to visit/work in Canada unrestricted and are a good/quick way to impress someone/a company enough that they might be willing to sponsor you for a two year TWP (Temporary Work Permit).
Otherwise you would need to apply for Permanent Resident status,( although if it says Supervisor you would need to meet that requirement), using your employment history or find pre-arranged employment and, hopefully, a TWP.


----------



## byson (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for the reply it was very helpful. I think that will be my plan. I'll get enough saved and then apply for the international experience travell visa. If I got a job and they liked me could they sponsor me for a permanent visa? Thanks again for you helP


----------



## byson (Jul 17, 2012)

Also with my girlfriend being a nursery nurse could she apply under a different programme. I read something about a thing called au pairs? Also when applying for the international experience would we apply for it separate or as one?


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Bryson,if your girlfriend is a qualified nursery nurse she should be qualified to be a nanny too. An au pair is an unqualified foreign nanny who are not paid well at all and usually live with the family where their living is free and peanuts paid for spending money.A nanny is better paid.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You should apply separately.


----------

